# قمة القداسة وقمة الروعة  وقالو عليها اللي مش فاهمين دي شهوة وقبح



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2011)

سلام ونعمة لكل من يقرا موضوعي 
الموضوع اللي هتكلم فية هذة المرة عن الجزء اللي بيعجز فية بعض المسيحين عن الرد علي الغير مسيحين 
وهيكون ايضا تفسير للغير مسيحي اللي بياخد الجزء دة من الكتاب المقدس ويقول  انظروا كتابهم ماذا يقول 
نشيد الانشاد 
وبالاخص الاصحاح السابع الذي هو اكثر اصحاح سبب شن الحرب علي الكتاب المقدس من الغير مسيحين 

سفر نشيد الانشاد كله عبارة عن حالة عشق الهي جميلة جدا 
كاتبة هو شخصية عظيمة هو الملك  سليمان الحكيم 
عاوزة اقولكم يا اصحابي حاجة مهمة جداً الملك في الوقت دة مكنش بيبقي محروم من شيء ولا بيشتهي شيء 
الملك كان امرة ينفذ  ,اي شيء في الدنيا كان ملك ايدة 
اقصد بالكلام دة للناس اللي بتقول دة كان انسان شهواني اللي كتب الكلام 
ابداً 
دي حالة عشق مقدسة وعظيمة لله


هنفسر نص الاصحاح السابع جملة جملة ​[Q-BIBLE]1 مَا أَجْمَلَ رِجْلَيْكِ بِالنَّعْلَيْنِ يَا بِنْتَ الْكَرِيمِ! دَوَائِرُ فَخْذَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْحَلِيِّ صَنْعَةِ يَدَيْ صَنَّاعٍ. 
2 سُرَّتُكِ كَأْسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ لاَ يُعْوِزُهَا شَرَابٌ مَمْزُوجٌ. بَطْنُكِ صُبْرَةُ حِنْطَةٍ مُسَيَّجَةٌ بِالسَّوْسَنِ. 
3 ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْنِ تَوْأَمَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ. 
4 عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجٍ مِنْ عَاجٍ. عَيْنَاكِ كَالْبِرَكِ فِي حَشْبُونَ عِنْدَ بَابِ بَثِّ رَبِّيمَ. أَنْفُكِ كَبُرْجِ لُبْنَانَ النَّاظِرِ تُجَاهَ دِمَشْقَ. 
5 رَأْسُكِ عَلَيْكِ مِثْلُ الْكَرْمَلِ وَشَعْرُ رَأْسِكِ كَأُرْجُوَانٍ. مَلِكٌ قَدْ أُسِرَ بِالْخُصَلِ. 
6 مَا أَجْمَلَكِ وَمَا أَحْلاَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْحَبِيبَةُ بِاللَّذَّاتِ! 
7 قَامَتُكِ هَذِهِ شَبِيهَةٌ بِالنَّخْلَةِ وَثَدْيَاكِ بِالْعَنَاقِيدِ. 
8 قُلْتُ: «إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى النَّخْلَةِ وَأُمْسِكُ بِعُذُوقِهَا». وَتَكُونُ ثَدْيَاكِ كَعَنَاقِيدِ الْكَرْمِ وَرَائِحَةُ أَنْفِكِ كَالتُّفَّاحِ 
9 وَحَنَكُكِ كَأَجْوَدِ الْخَمْرِ. لِحَبِيبِي السَّائِغَةُ الْمُرَقْرِقَةُ السَّائِحَةُ عَلَى شِفَاهِ النَّائِمِينَ. 
10 أَنَا لِحَبِيبِي وَإِلَيَّ اشْتِيَاقُهُ. 
11 تَعَالَ يَا حَبِيبِي لِنَخْرُجْ إِلَى الْحَقْلِ وَلْنَبِتْ فِي الْقُرَى. 
12 لِنُبَكِّرَنَّ إِلَى الْكُرُومِ لِنَنْظُرَ هَلْ أَزْهَرَ الْكَرْمُ؟ هَلْ تَفَتَّحَ الْقُعَالُ؟ هَلْ نَوَّرَ الرُّمَّانُ؟ هُنَالِكَ أُعْطِيكَ حُبِّي. 
13 اَللُّفَّاحُ يَفُوحُ رَائِحَةً وَعِنْدَ أَبْوَابِنَا كُلُّ النَّفَائِسِ مِنْ جَدِيدَةٍ وَقَدِيمَةٍ ذَخَرْتُهَا لَكَ يَا حَبِيبِي.[/Q-BIBLE]
*الاية الاولي 
ما اجمل : سر جمالك
رجليك : طريقك الذي تسيري فية
النعلين: تسير بهم في طريق التوبة
دوائر: مفاصل
فخذيك : الجسد الضعيف
الحلي : جمال الكنيسة وحدتها وترابها
صنعة صانع: صنعها الله ووحدها روحة القدوس *
*يعني العبارة كلها تعني اجمل ما في النفس البشرية انها تمشي في طريق التوبة والرجوع لربنا *
الاية الثانية
سرتك: رمز بداية حياة جديدة
كاس مدورة: بلا بداية ولا نهاية
شراب ممزوج: طريقة التعبير عن افراح العالم
صبرة : كومة
حنطة : حبة تموت وتدفن لتثمر زرع حي
مسجة : محمية
الوسن : نبات رباني يظهر في الصحراء​المقصود 
بيقول للنفس البشرية انتي مش محتاجة لشراب العالم انتي محمية ومصونة بالمسيح السوسن 
الاية الثالثة 
ثدياك: الكنيسة التي ترضع الايمان بعهديها القديم والجديد
خشفتين :صغار الغزال
توامي : متماثلين تمام التماثل
ظبية : الغزال
المقصود الكنيسة التي تعطي الايمان بالعهدين لشبعها 
الاية اللرابعة
عنقك: رمز الكرامة 
برج: تطتلع لعريسها نحو السماء
عاج :ابيض طاهر نابع من الفداء
عيناك : نظراتك هادئة في سلام
البرك :عميق بلا امواج
حشبون : احدي مدن الملجا
باب : تدخل الجموع بسبب سلامها
بث ريم : مكان معناة بيت الجماعة
انفك : الشم التميز بين الاصيل والزائف
برج لبنان: قادرة علي تميز اعدائها
دمشق: بلد تجارية 
المعني واضح من معاني الكلمات انة بيقول كرامتك وطهرك من فداء الرب وهدؤك ايضاً لانك محتمية في الملجا الحصين اللي هو ربنا وتعرفي تفرقي بين الاعمال  الجيدة والغير جيدة  
بعقلك كدة اخي القاري لو رجل يتغزل بامراة هيقولها انفك كبرج لبنان ؟
لية هي انفها طويلة قوي ؟ 
الاية الخامسة
راسك: المسيح
الكرمل : جبل عال اخضر مثمر
شعر راسك افراد الكنيسة الملتصقة بالراس
ارجوان : ملكي (لبس الملوك)
اسر : ماسور حباً
الخصل اعضاء الكنيسة

الاية السادسة
ما اجملك واحلاك: سر جمالها
اللذات : يتلذذ بشعبة وكنيستة 
الاية السابعة
النخلة :طول الاستقامة مع جذور قوية
ثدياك : الكنيسة المشبعة بعهديها
العناقيد: الثمر المفرح

الاية الثامنة
عذوقها : السعف
اصعد زامسك: بدوني لا تقدرو ان تفعلوا شيئا
التفاح : التجسد الالهي
رائحة انفك : نتنفس رائحة المسيح الذكية​
*اصدقائي هكمل بقية الايات في موضوع اخر 
الحقيقة قلبي داب من المعاني الرهيبة اللي بيعنيها نشيد الانشاد وخصوصا الاصحاح السابع دة وابونا بيفسرهولنا 
وقولت اشارك اخواتي 
نفسي الناس كلها مسيحي وغير مسيحي يعرف ويفهم قداسة كتابنا المقدس 
وقداسة قصد الكاتب وانة مكنش زي ما بيقولوا العابثين رجل يشتهي امراة 
دا بالعكس قمة في القداسة 
السفر كلة اما ان العريس اللي هو الرب بيتغزل بعروسة اللي هي الكنيسة اي النفس البشرية او العكس النفس البشرية هي تكلم وتحاكي السيد الرب يسوع 
اكيد سليمان الحكيم كتب الكلام دة وهو في اجمل اوقات في قامتة الروحية العالية وعلاقتة بربنا 
اؤمن بك يا سيدي يسوع المسيح وساعيش عمري اشهد لاسمك واسبحة لاخر نفس في حياتي واقدس كل كلمة في كتابنا المقدس 
اسفة طولت عليكم لكن المعاني رهيبة 
وبازن يسوع هكمل الاصحاح 
اختكم  راجعة ليسوع *


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2011)

الله عليكي بجد
انا متابع جدا جدا وراح انتظرك بكل الوقت
شكرا الك يا رجعا ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 فبراير 2011)

عايزين مواضيع من ديه كتير 
احلي تقييم


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

احلى تقيم وبجد روعة هتنفعنااااااا
اوى يا رجعة


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2011)

جميييييل جدا يا راجعة

ويستحق التقييم

شكرا حبيبتى


----------



## أَمَة (8 فبراير 2011)

حلو كثير يا *راجعة ليسوع *
ويا رب يكون فهي فائدة لكل من يقرأه.​


----------



## grges monir (8 فبراير 2011)

*بتذاكرى من ورانا ولااية راجعة
خيانة هههههههه
موضوع جميل راجعة وشرح بسيط  ورائع*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> الله عليكي بجد
> انا متابع جدا جدا وراح انتظرك بكل الوقت
> شكرا الك يا رجعا ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك



مرسي قوي علي التشجيع الجميل دة يا جوجو 
بجد نورتني 
الرب معك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

*فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 فبراير 2011)

*تأمل رائع يستحق أحلى تقييم ...*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> عايزين مواضيع من ديه كتير
> احلي تقييم



مرسي خالص علي المشاركة والتقيم يا مرمر يا حبي
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## besm alslib (8 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع رروووعه بجد ويا ريت يتم تثبيته لانه فعلا من اهم المواضيع اللي بيعلق عليها المسلم*

*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي و ليكي وللموضوع احلى تقييم *

*الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> احلى تقيم وبجد روعة هتنفعنااااااا
> اوى يا رجعة



مرسي خالص يا جونا 
الرب يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 فبراير 2011)

جميل تأملك يا راجعة

مشكووووووورة كتير

الرب ينور عقولنا لنكون

 على مستوى نستأهل الرب يسوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميييييل جدا يا راجعة
> 
> ويستحق التقييم
> 
> شكرا حبيبتى



مرسي خالص يا كوينا يا حبيبتي 
نورتيني ومرسي ع التقيم ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جامد جدا يا راجعه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى كتير على الموضوع الرائع 

بالتأكيد يستحق التقييييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 


فى انتظار مواضيع رائعه مثل ذلك كثيرا ​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

*جميل جدا بكل أمانه
ربنا يبارك جهدك
شكراا*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> حلو كثير يا *راجعة ليسوع *
> ويا رب يكون فهي فائدة لكل من يقرأه.​



مرسي خالص لحضرتك 
نورتي الموضوع بمرورك فية 
سلام المسيح ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *بتذاكرى من ورانا ولااية راجعة
> خيانة هههههههه
> موضوع جميل راجعة وشرح بسيط  ورائع*



بحاول يا جرجس
يلا شجعني واقرا الكتاب معايا 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 فبراير 2011)

جميل العشق الالهى


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*



مرسي خالص ابوتربو 
نورتني 
اذكرني في صلاتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تأمل رائع يستحق أحلى تقييم ...*



مرسي خالص استاذي 
اخدنا بركة كبيرة بمرور حضرتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع رروووعه بجد ويا ريت يتم تثبيته لانه فعلا من اهم المواضيع اللي بيعلق عليها المسلم*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي و ليكي وللموضوع احلى تقييم *
> 
> *الرب يباركك ويبارك تعبك *​



مرسي خالص يا حبيبتي 
انتي نورتيني بجد 
ومرورك بموضوعي اجمل تقيم لي 
سلام المسيح بقلبك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل تأملك يا راجعة
> 
> مشكووووووورة كتير
> 
> ...



مرسي كتير الك كليمو 
نورت التوبيك بمشاركتك

سلام المسيح بقلبك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا يا راجعه
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



مرسي خالص يا كوكو علي التشجيع الجميل 
والف شكر علي التقيم 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *جميل جدا بكل أمانه
> ربنا يبارك جهدك
> شكراا*​



مرسي خالص استاذ النهيسي 
اسعدني جدااااا مشاركة حضرتك ​


----------

